# stuck pump



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a Tapetech easy clean pump that refuses to come apart to clean properly. Probably a little corrosion where the tube meets the body.I've tried tapping it with a hammer and cold chisel. But not too hard. I don't want to make things worse. I've sprayed it with wd40 to loosen the corrosion. I am wondering if anyone has had this trouble and has an easy solution.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

drop the baby in diesel for a couple few days, I have that pump and it did the same

drop all pumps in deezo every six mo,s


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> drop all pumps in deezo every six mo,s[/
> 
> Or wash them after each job.]
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

endo_alley said:


> I have a Tapetech easy clean pump that refuses to come apart to clean properly. Probably a little corrosion where the tube meets the body.I've tried tapping it with a hammer and cold chisel. But not too hard. I don't want to make things worse. I've sprayed it with wd40 to loosen the corrosion. I am wondering if anyone has had this trouble and has an easy solution.


I got a good laugh out of this one, thought I was the only one who went cro-magnon on his pump with a hammer and chisel out of desperation.:whistling2: It eventually worked soaking it in wd40 and then heating it up in water with my bucket heater, but with all the marring the pump looked like complete junk after that. The diesel method sounds much more civilized!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a drywall master easy clean pump. Has been very difficult to get apart since new. But I hardly ever take it apart. Once, I used the piston to remove it, blew the bottom cap and valve apart. Lesson learned!


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

When we get a stuck pump at our repair center we heat the tube with a torch to expand it. You will need to replace the piston cup  but you should be able to get the pump unstuck. The aluminum tube expands, just evenly heat with direct flame around the tube and keep tugging; of course with gloves on!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I was thinking that a little heat from a torch might be the next step. I am pretty good about cleaning and oiling the pump and all tools after each job. Auto taper is cleaned and oiled daily. But I haven't taken the pump apart for some time. I usually just run clean water through it after each use as with the older style pumps .


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Did heating up the tube work??


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

When I need to take my pump apart, I soak it in hot water, for a few days. Not that I keep the water hot the entire time, but I would keep it hot as long as I can.


----------

